# Is this a co2 deficency?



## ErioLover (Apr 30, 2009)

I have been using a co2 misting method by co2 through a powerhead. Specifically hallgen mini elite filter. I just started using it lately as an attempt to try to deliever co2 more efficently around my tank.

I also am trying a new plant, Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Araguaia' and Pantanal

Its growing ok, not very fast but its been growing a bit distorted.




























Here are the stats

65 Watts of compact floresent over 20 gallon long 10 to 12 hours a day
Full EI dosing
Kh/Gh valve of 0/9
I add calcium and mg and all other plants are fine. So I know its not a calcium problem

Its blasting co2 bubbles everywhere and then my spray bar gives them a ride where they are trapped to spin in a circle which circles them to the front to the back over and over again. Even so my drop checker on the other side reads dark green. Also my cuba is doing fine. As I pointed out in the photo. Which I know is usally the one that is first to show a co2 problem. But I know Pantanal is also more co2 senstive. So then is this a sign of co2 deficency? Its already going around 3 bubbles a second and the tank looks like bubbley soda water.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

KH is low - should be like 3 or 4 to avoid PH crash - if you have fish in there that is - a co2 deficiency would be the limiting factor in plant growth if all other factors were there in sufficient quantity


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

you can rule out calcium deficiency.. or magnesium for that matter.. 
just because 'the rest' are fine, the ludwigia might not be.. it might need more of one or the other.
I'd try adding more calcium..
Do the distorted growth continue in the same leaves, or is it only the new leaves that show this and over time it disappears...?

You really should raise your kH.. I understand that you're growing softwater plants.. by the look of it, but you need to raise it a bit.
Raise it to 2... more and your SW plants may suffer.. maybe not the fluviatilis, but the other Eriocaulonaceae..


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

myself i just try a lot of different plants - if they like the conditions i have - fine - if not - i dont grow em


----------

